# Post squat effects



## snake (Aug 29, 2019)

This first image was taken right after I walked out of the gym from doing legs. I have been doing some pre-exhaustion volume work and backing off the heavy weights. The second pic is my normal without my legs pooled up with blood and taken about 3 days later after the swelling has gone down. 

Here's what I have been doing for about 2 months now:
Giant sets: 30 second rest- 4 working sets
Leg Extensions- 15 reps
Squats- 12 reps (no wraps)
Leg Presses- 15 reps
Leg Curls- 12 reps

This routine has served me well in the past. It has two purposes: 1. To grow your legs into tree trunks and 2. Heal up the joints from the heavy weights. To give you an idea of what reduction in weight we are talking, that 12 reps in the squat is about 1/2 of what I would single without wraps or sleeves. Check your pride at the door if you like loading up the leg press too.

 If you need a rest from the big weights or just what a break from the same old same old, try this. Done right and with the proper poundage, you will cruse me that day but thank me 3 days later.


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice work Snake.  How long do you use that routine?

(No panties in the second pic?)  lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2019)

does it go ez on the joints...??  everything is snap, crackle, pop on me and im freak da fuk out.  

clearly from the pics its working for you


----------



## tinymk (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice trunks brother.  Reps are king. I do quite a bit of volume work and get a similar effect in my quads.


----------



## snake (Aug 29, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Nice work Snake.  How long do you use that routine?
> 
> (No panties in the second pic?)  lol



I run it for about 8 weeks which is when I get the itch to put some real weight on my back.

Tighty whities!


----------



## snake (Aug 29, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> does it go ez on the joints...??  everything is snap, crackle, pop on me and im freak da fuk out.
> 
> clearly from the pics its working for you



Oh hell yeah it's as joint friendly as you can get.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2019)

Calves looking good


----------



## snake (Aug 29, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Calves looking good


A lot better then they did.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 29, 2019)

snake said:


> Oh hell yeah it's as joint friendly as you can get.



do you go ass to calf or just 90 deg


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 29, 2019)

snake said:


> This first image was taken right after I walked out of the gym from doing legs. I have been doing some pre-exhaustion volume work and backing off the heavy weights. The second pic is my normal without my legs pooled up with blood and taken about 3 days later after the swelling has gone down.
> 
> Here's what I have been doing for about 2 months now:
> Giant sets: 30 second rest- 4 working sets
> ...



Great progress, Snake. My Quads look a little similar to your before pic at this moment. I need to bring in some more vascularity and better size.


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 29, 2019)

I ran this once last week and will be hitting it again this week. Right now with my split im doing legs 2x a week. After the 1st go around my legs killed for almost 4 days afterwards.


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2019)

Must be a hell'uva burn doing that! :32 (6):


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> do you go ass to calf or just 90 deg



Parallel or slightly deeper. Avoid bouncing the bottom without wraps.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 30, 2019)

Wheels look solid, Snake! Gonna have to give yer workout a go this weekend too.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice. I like it. You convinced me of what I was already wanting to do. You da man.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2019)

are you shaving or waxing ?


----------



## Jin (Aug 30, 2019)

Snake- I don’t even need to workout to make my legs look like sausages. Take that!


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> are you shaving or waxing ?


Shave you hairy beast you! Haven't had hair on me in 30+ years.


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 31, 2019)

Going to give that workout a try. Thanks for posting it


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 1, 2019)

The results speak for themselves.  Nice work.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2019)

Snake getting that work in!


----------



## snake (Sep 3, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> do you go ass to calf or just 90 deg



Did a depth check for ya. Here's where I'm at.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 19, 2019)

snake said:


> Did a depth check for ya. Here's where I'm at.



That looks like a perfect squat, almost a deep squat.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 20, 2019)

snake said:


> Did a depth check for ya. Here's where I'm at.




you posting these to get Zieg excited...???


----------



## ACP (Sep 23, 2019)

my calves are fat AF...   The more I do legs the fatter they get lol      My quads right now though are better than they have been my whole life...  for some reason my body really wants to hang on to the calf fat


----------

